# Angeln am Gardasee bei Lazise



## floppy1123 (15. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin aktuell das erste Mal am Gardasee bei Lazise und wollte es Mal mit Schwarzbarsch versuchen... Hier nur kurz meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:
Die Angellizenz gibt es in Lazise bei der Post für 14,50 Euro und gilt für drei Monate. Ich war die letzten zwei Tage immer ab 7 Uhr am Wasser (meißt auf Stegen und Steinpackungen) und konnte bisher sämtliche Köder testen (Wackyworm, Kreatur Baits, Wobbler usw...). Bei mir funktionierte bisher ein 60mm Crankbait in gold/ schwarz am besten. Leider konnte ich bisher nur mit diesem Wobbler Fische fangen. Das Drillverhalten ist einfach toll. Ich suche aktuell noch nach wirklich guten Stellen, arbeite noch dran. Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand welche?! Ich habe viel an Hafen beim Campingplatz Lido geangelt.
Anbei noch ein Foto vom schönsten Barsch...


----------



## snow21 (17. August 2019)

hi ich war früher auch sehr oft am gardasee.

am anfang war ich da ehrlich nicht so erfolgreich.
was nachher den erfolg brachte waren - einläufe / kleine flüsse die fast ausgetrocknet waren aber noch soviel wasser hatten das was in den gardasee lief.

so 1-2 stunden vor sonnenuntergang bis 1 stunden nach sonnenuntergang waren für mich die besten zeiten. morgen auch sehr gut aber da muss man schon kurz vor sonnenaufgang unterwegs sein bevor die frühbader kommen 

habe hier auch sehr gut auf forellen geangelt.
mit 1-2er eher kleineren blinkern

was auch gut lief waren spiro + fluo und dann brot oder wurm und langsam einholen, eher an der wasseroberfläche.

ich war immer beim campingplatz delle rose und bin dann in richtung lazise gegangen. hier hat man viele stege und kann in alle richtungen gut werden

takle habe ich immer im supermerkato in richtung verona gekauft super ausgestattet - sind ungafähr 20min fahrt dorthin.

dann noch dicke fische


----------



## floppy1123 (19. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Auf Forellen habe ich es heute Mal versucht... Leider erfolglos. Dafür läuft es mit den Schwarzbarschen besser. Als Köder verwende ich Kreature- Baits am Offsethaken mit ganz wenig Gewicht. Langsam an Steinpackungen und Stegen geführt bringt es bisher die besten Ergebnisse.
Zeitlich habe ich es noch nicht vor 7 Uhr geschafft... aber Fische habe ich den ganzen Morgen über gefangen... Ich teste es Morgen Mal bei Sonnenuntergang. Grüße


----------



## March (19. August 2021)

Hallo! Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch ...
Werde vermutlich im September im Bereich Lazise/Bardolino sein.
War von euch jemand dieses Jahr schon dort zum angeln?
Wie schaut's aus bzgl. Angelläden und Lizenz?
War zuletzt 2017 in der Gegend. Damals gab es in Affi noch nen Angelladen... den gibt es anschienend nicht mehr.
Wo kauft man dort Köder?
Und bekommt man die Lizenz? Immernoch direkt beim Postamt? Oder muss ich erst das Formular bei der Gemeinde/Tourist info/Angelladen holen und DANN zum Postamt?
(wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich damals zuerst im Angelladen und hab dort erst das Formular ausgefüllt und bin dann damit zum Postamt, wo ich die Gebühr bezahlt habe)

Danke schonmal für sämtliche Infos!
Petri!!!


----------

